
Rosé vodka, rosé beer, rosé mustard: why everything beyond wine is rosé-flavored - ohjeez
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/4/25/18511405/rose-wine-vodka-cider-mansion
======
mirimir
I love kulfi, with pistachio and rosewater :)

So was expecting more of that. But this is about wine, which I don't like so
much. Except those German almost-raisin wines.

------
empath75
My new rule is if you have an Instagram influencer post illustrating your
article, I close the tab.

------
a0-prw
Totally stupid .. rosé is not a flavor. Bullshit article.

~~~
lucasmullens
The article is about how companies are using rosé to describe a flavor. Might
be bullshit, but it's the companies that are misdefining rosé, not the
article.

